# Exotic Turnings



## TomJ (Nov 6, 2006)

What is the most exotic material you have turned?


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Nov 6, 2006)

My wife's heart. [^]


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TomJ_
> <br />What is the most exotic material you have turned?



Now your bragging[]


----------



## gerryr (Nov 6, 2006)

Bone, followed by Pronghorn horn(once was enough).


----------



## TomJ (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for the PITH pen and the extra blanks.  I love the finish. I have no other contact info for you other than this crude reply.  Thanks again 

Tom Johnston

P.S. I love your reply to the question



> _Originally posted by Blind_Squirrel_
> <br />My wife's heart. [^]


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Nov 7, 2006)

You are welcome sir!  I will send Jeff a picture now that I know you received it.


----------



## bob393 (Nov 19, 2006)

Nothing to exotic probably walnut burl.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 19, 2006)

Sindora Burl.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 1, 2006)

banksia pod


----------



## btboone (Dec 1, 2006)

Tungsten Burl.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 2, 2006)

I started to write an answer but then decided to look up the definietion of"exotic"
I found this  online at the Merriam Wbster site:

1 : introduced from another country : not native to the place where found &lt;exotic plants&gt;
2 archaic : FOREIGN, ALIEN
3 : strikingly, excitingly, or mysteriously different or unusual &lt;exotic flavors&gt;
4 : of or relating to striptease &lt;exotic dancing&gt; 

Because I don't turn a lot of solid woods I had a hard time asnwering this one.
The design I call the"sexy pen" might qualify for number four.[]
I would have to say that Pentarsia is the most unusual for me at least, that would cover number 3.
If the question pertains to something from a foreign country then I would have to say Wart Hog tusk.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blind_Squirrel_
> <br />My wife's heart. [^]



That must have been messy.Were the authorities notified?[]

(edit in add smilie)


----------

